# You Can Never Have To Much Engine ...... But



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I was just trawling around at cars again, used to have one of these not with as much engine though

Only on America 

GTO


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Much as I love a huge V8, that is way OTT even for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

You keep mentioning classic cars ,want one even more,too skint for now............... :bb:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> You keep mentioning classic cars ,want one even more,too skint for now............... :bb:


Me too, always fancied an oldie to do up, but no dosh and no where to keep it. :crybaby:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This was the first Yank that I bought a 1970 GS Buick, mine was white with a black top. I had no idea what I was buying just fancied it when I saw it for sale. 7 1/2 Ltr motor, 390 horse but a stump pulling 500 + torques as JC calls them. It was a beast and got through rear tyres quicker than I could buy them and when you were on the loud pedal it only did single figure mpg.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Typical yank - all mouth and no trousers


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> Typical yank - all mouth and no trousers


 :lol: :lol:

13 second quarter miles out the box from the factory in 1970, I didn't get beat from the lights very often, corners were another story all together though.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Apoligies for the net pics the ex wife nicked and threw all my original pics in the bin.

I had one of these, 68 Firebird, it made a bit better job of the corners 










And one of these Formula 400 with 6.6ltr Ram Air motor, bit of work done to it, say what you like but you just couldn't get that sort of power from a Euro Box in these days. If they were good enough for John Wayne that was ok by me


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

just got rid of this from out of my garage after eighteen years in there :blink:










it's not a yank but loosely styled on them, it's a 1971 toyota crown custom estate (8 seater) with a 2600cc straight six, the chassis number is 72 (with about ten zero's in front of it)

it has a seeker radio and auto ariel (not common in it's day!) and central locking that operates via vacuum and air servo's.

it also had an eight track cartridge player fitted 

it would pass most things except a petrol station 

the chap that took it off my hands loves restoring old cars and is going to have a whale of a time with this one 

john


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Configuration

turbocharged two-stroke diesel straight engine, 6 to 14 cylinders

Cylinder bore

960 mm (37.79 inches)

Piston stroke

2500 mm (98.42 inches)

Displacement

1820 liters per cylinder (111,063 cubic inches)

Speed

92â€"102 rpm

Mean effective pressure

1.96 MPa @ full load, 1.37 MPa @ maximum efficiency (85% load)

Mean piston speed

8.5 m/s

Specific fuel consumption

171 g/(kWÂ·h) (126 g/(bhpÂ·h)) @ full load : 163 g/(kWÂ·h) (120 g/(bhpÂ·h)) @ maximum efficiency

Power

up to 6030 kW per cylinder, 36,180 to 84,420 kW (49,200 to 114,800 bhp) altogether

Power density

29.6 to 34.8 kW per tonne, 2301 tons for the 14 cylinder version

Amount of fuel injected in a single cycle of single piston

~160 g @ full load


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

spankone said:


> Configuration
> 
> turbocharged two-stroke diesel straight engine, 6 to 14 cylinders
> 
> ...


JHFC!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

All very well...but have you heard the fan belt squeal on a cold morning? :lol:


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> All very well...but have you heard the fan belt squeal on a cold morning? :lol:


I bet the clutch pedal is a bugger to get to the floor!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I know where I like to put my clutch foot. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Stan said:


> I know where I like to put my clutch foot. :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice engine I'll take the Benz!


----------

